

Could SOPA give us back a decentralized Internet? - dochtman
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/could-sopa-give-us-back-a-decentralized-internet.html

======
mooism2
More likely a balkanised internet. I'll post a link to HN and you won't be
able to access it because your country blocks it.

The internet is already balkanised to some extent --- linguistically, and by
e.g. the Chinese firewall. Also video --- non-Americans can't watch the Daily
Show on Comedy Central's website, and non-Brits can't watch Doctor Who on the
BBC's website.

But these are all either predictable or peripheral for most of us. A danger is
that SOPA is the start of pulling the English-speaking internet apart into
national not-terribly-interoperable zones.

------
Egregore
How developers working on this decentralized Internet will get paid? Also I
imagine this decentralized Internet should look similar to Freenet, but to
have bitcoin based domains for easy of use.

